# Interaktive Webseite möglich?



## Webhufi (27. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß nicht, ob ich in diesem Forum richtig liege:

Ich will für ein Klassentreffen ein Formular in meine HP einbinden mit verschiedenen Terminvorschlägen. In Spalte 1 sollte jeder seinen Namen eintragen können, in den anderen Spalten mit den Terminen sollte ein X als Bestätigung geschrieben werden können. Idealerweise noch eine Spalte "Bemerkungen", wo man etwas eintragen kann.

Ist das grundsätzlich überhaupt möglich?

Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## ByeBye 284669 (27. Februar 2020)

Klar ist das möglich, mit PHP und einer Datenbank geht das problemlos. Aber vielleicht reicht dir ja schon Doodle - Meetings möglich machen oder kulibri: Terminabstimmung, Umfrage, Event planen, Ausgabenabrechnung


----------



## Webhufi (28. Februar 2020)

Ich habe eine ganz einfache Lösung: Ein Formular auf der HP mit den Terminen und Kontrollkästchen! Die Ergebnisse dann in eine kleine Tabelle rein... ;-)

DAnke!


----------



## ComFreek (28. Februar 2020)

Für sowas gibt's etablierte Dienste, z. B. Doodle - Meetings möglich machen


----------



## Webhufi (28. Februar 2020)

@m.scatello @ComFreek 

Stimmt! Aber ich will ja nicht mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen. Will heißen: Für 8 Auswahltermine in jedem Jahr innerhalb eines Bereiches von 2 Monaten und bei 15 Personen ist Doodle einfach zu groß (und kostet auch noch was). Und Kontaktformulare gibt es im Internet reichlich für den Einbau auf die HP. Das bisschen Eintipperei in meine kleine Tabelle ist dann keine echte Arbeit mehr. 
Den Satz "Warum einfach, wenn es auch umständlich geht" habe ich einfach umgedreht! 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## ComFreek (29. Februar 2020)

Oh ich dachte man kann die kostenlose Option immer noch nutzen. Nicht mehr mit Adblocker jedoch. Dann nehme ich meine Empfehlung zurück


----------



## Technipion (29. Februar 2020)

Webhufi hat gesagt.:


> Für 8 Auswahltermine in jedem Jahr innerhalb eines Bereiches von 2 Monaten und bei 15 Personen ist Doodle einfach zu groß (und kostet auch noch was).


Gibt ja auch kleinere Alternativen, gerne auch OpenSource 

Hier ist z.B. soetwas:
https://nuages.domainepublic.net/
Sehr leichtgewichtig und keine Registrierung notwendig.

Gruß Technipion


----------



## Webhufi (29. Februar 2020)

Danke! Das ist ein guter Tipp... 
Gruß
Webhufi


----------

